# Looking for Embroider who can put a curse word on polo shirt for me?



## askroyaltee (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi, 

I run a street wear brand and would like to find an embroider who wont mind putting a curse word on a run of polo shirts for me. I've reached out to the local places near me and they're all really mom and pop places so they turn down the work. I simply want "Fxck You Pay Me" emdborider small on a polo shirt..if its someting you'd be willing to do let me know and we can talk prices. 

Thanks!


----------



## imaginethatgraph (Mar 14, 2011)

You can PM me


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Cathy91722 (Feb 26, 2010)

You can pm me also. It's just words.


----------



## imaginethatgraph (Mar 14, 2011)

I tryed. Your mail box is full.


----------



## KB Graphics (Feb 26, 2007)

It always amazes me what some people will do for a buck


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

I would suggest adding punctuation to clarify the point.


----------



## imaginethatgraph (Mar 14, 2011)

Freedom of speach


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Unless of course its hate speech intended to elicit an emotional and gutteral response. Verbal assault is not protected. Btw if I embroidered I would totally do this. If you would like apparel vinyl I could do it in glitter.


----------

